# Photography Schools??



## Nx1987 (Jun 12, 2008)

Do you all know about photography schools? its like popular schools for beginner photoghraphers. May be photography is the most popular hobby or work.  What you all think about it? I have blog about photography schools too. You all can check for that:

http://photography-schoolsetc.blogspot.com/


----------



## Alpha (Jun 12, 2008)

Spam.


----------



## Nx1987 (Jun 12, 2008)

spam?


----------



## reg (Jun 12, 2008)

Yeah, SPAM.

You haven't bothered to make one post NOT advertising your blog.


----------



## Nx1987 (Jun 15, 2008)

oh i see..thankz for that....


----------

